# Home Depot Sand



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

I will probably be heading to home depot for sand in the next couple of days. I was wondering what people thought was the best sand to buy? I would like some as light as possible. Last time i baught the Montery Beach sand. It was nice but i was not too crazy about the colour. And it looked kinda dirty. It was a little to dark. If anyone can reccomend a type and brand name that would be great. I asked for Silica Sand or Blasting sand there before and the guy had no idea what i was talking about. So a specific name brand and type would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

I prefer to use just regular play sand, its cheap has a nice neutral color and is great all around with every fish i have used it with.


----------



## Fire_Chair (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the paving/contractor sand, it's fairly easy to clean and bigger than normal sand so it settles in the tank pretty quickly.


----------



## mavericks (Jan 22, 2007)

Go to your local pool supply retailer and pick up some pool filter sand. $8-10 bucks for a 50lb. bag. It's a silica sand and typically lighter in color. I've combined 3 bags to 1 bag of Eco-complete cichlid gravel and it's a great look IMO.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the inpute. i will take a look around


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

TailorO said:


> I asked for Silica Sand or Blasting sand there before and the guy had no idea what i was talking about.


...and find a different clerk next time at Home Depot


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh i tried. The funny thing is....i worked there!! Building materials was not my department but i know how under staffed and undertrained they are


----------



## Aramz (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey,

Mavericks did you put gravel with your pool filter sand for a particular reaosn, just curious as im about to set up my new tank and will prob use pool filter sand.

Also how fine is pool filter sand... to fine that heaps can be lost when cleaning ur tank with a vaccum etc?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I purchased several bags of white-sicilia sand from Menard's. I paid appx. 4.25 for a 50 pound bag. I like it and safe for my fish. 8)


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

take a look at this link from HD... this is what i bought... i like it because it is fairly light in color, plus it has some darker sand mixed in which makes the fish poo not as noticable IMO. 
it settles really quick IMO and looks great. hope this helps

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/sto ... =100318480


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, Venustus..your sand looks ok..not bad. 8)


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I went down to home depot and didn't like any of the sand they had so i ended just buying white argonite from petsmart. i like it a lot and it just happened to be on sale!


----------

